# Darwin's World Online Tournaments - GMs wanted!



## PosterBoy (Apr 12, 2002)

RPGObjects is planning some Darwin's World online tournaments. The tournaments will be played online using OpenRPG, a free (open source) tool for online gaming.  If you are interested in begin a tournament Game Master,  you can submit a GM application HERE .


----------

